# Canon EOS 6D Preorders



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href=""></a></div>
<p>You can now preorder the Canon EOS 6D</p>
<p><strong>EOS 6D at Amazon: <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009B0MZ8U/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B009B0MZ8U&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Body $2099</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009B0MZG2/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B009B0MZG2&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Kit $2899</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>EOS 6D at B&H Photo: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892349-REG/Canon_8035b002_EOS_6D_Digital_Camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Body $2099</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892354-REG/Canon_8035b009_EOS_6D_Digital_Camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Kit $2899</a></strong></p>
<p><strong>EOS 6D at Adorama: <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA6D.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Body $2099</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA6DK.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Kit $2899</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## albron00 (Sep 17, 2012)

No, Thank you.


----------



## EchoLocation (Sep 17, 2012)

so, anyone going to pre-order?

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::crickets::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## jonmlee (Sep 17, 2012)

nope.... really wanted to


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 17, 2012)

jonmlee said:


> nope.... really wanted to



me neither, so it's really 5d2 or 5d3 after all - Canon crippling the af system so there's *no* cross-type af point even in the center w/ a f2.8+ lens nails this to the amateur market, no wonder the sample shots on their product page were taken with a 14-70/4 lens and the kit lens is the 24-105/4.


----------



## iTasneem (Sep 17, 2012)

December release?


----------



## SwampYankee (Sep 17, 2012)

jonmlee said:


> nope.... really wanted to


+1


----------



## dadgummit (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL Not!


----------



## zrz2005101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't really think any pro would and I'm starting to abandon ship after 15years of Canon :'(


----------



## traveller (Sep 18, 2012)

You'd need to be very patient to pre-order, it's not due out until December! Meanwhile the D600 goes on sale tomorrow...


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 18, 2012)

Can you feel the love in this thread?


----------



## UrbanVoyeur (Sep 18, 2012)

6D is $2100 but the 5D Mk3 is available as low as $2800? For $700 more I could get a more capable (but still overpriced) camera? No thanks 6D. At $1500-$1700, yes but not at $2100.


----------



## bvukich (Sep 18, 2012)

UrbanVoyeur said:


> 6D is $2100 but the 5D Mk3 is available as low as $2800? For $700 more I could get a more capable (but still overpriced) camera? No thanks 6D. At $1500-$1700, yes but not at $2100.



After a couple of months the retail price on the 6D will probably settle to $1700-1800 mark, but until then... yeah, go for the 5D3.


----------



## petreebum (Sep 18, 2012)

UrbanVoyeur said:


> 6D is $2100 but the 5D Mk3 is available as low as $2800? For $700 more I could get a more capable (but still overpriced) camera? No thanks 6D. At $1500-$1700, yes but not at $2100.



Where are you finding the 5D Mk3 for 2,800?


----------



## K-amps (Sep 18, 2012)

traveller said:


> You'd need to be very patient to pre-order, it's not due out until December! Meanwhile the D600 goes on sale tomorrow...



Yet another time Nikon catches Canon with it pants down... better product, better value and now better availibility... :-\


----------



## minus28 (Sep 19, 2012)

Am I the only one who keeps checking canonrumors because I keep expecting some kind of retraction or apology from Canon since the 6D specs are so bad (particularly in relation to the price)? I keep hoping they might be a mistake! It all feels a bit surreal.

I have been using Canon SLRs for 17 years but since the stage is now set for the next couple of years I have a clear plan to keep my 50d and 15-85 for a while longer then upgrade to a D600 or D800 depending on how the prices and budget are doing at the time. I am quite happy with my 50D for now, but the dream (like many) has always been to go FF.

Some Canon FF showstoppers:

- 6D based on 60D which was already a toy. I took the older spec 50D in the first place to avoid the 60D. Canon look like they have just copied Nikon in the form factor, but the difference is that the D7000 was quite a respected camera in the first place
- crippled autofocus on 6D - even just on principle this sucks! Price is too high to have intentionally limited functionality.
- Even my old 50D is using CF cards rather than the SD that the 6D uses
- Could have potentially stretched to a 5d3 to get the robust body with the controls and handling I want, but since I wont be able to use my EF-S lenses anyway the D800 would be a far more exciting prospect for less money

Wonder how many others will make the move this time? Seems like a big miscalculation by Canon!


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 19, 2012)

minus28 said:


> Am I the only one who keeps checking canonrumors because I keep expecting some kind of retraction or apology from Canon since the 6D specs are so bad (particularly in relation to the price)? I keep hoping they might be a mistake! It all feels a bit surreal.



You are in the first of the five stages of grief: denial (they'll apologize), anger (damn canon), bargaining (maybe a lens rebate), depression (I got the wrong brand), and acceptance (go out and shoot)

If the problems persist, see your doctor or the local Nikon dealer


----------



## K-amps (Sep 19, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> minus28 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one who keeps checking canonrumors because I keep expecting some kind of retraction or apology from Canon since the 6D specs are so bad (particularly in relation to the price)? I keep hoping they might be a mistake! It all feels a bit surreal.
> ...



+1

Dr. Marsu, can one simultaneouly manifest symptoms of multiple stages?


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 19, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Dr. Marsu, can one simultaneouly manifest symptoms of multiple stages?



Dr. Wikipedia indeed says the symptoms occur in no particular order and can certainly overlap ... though a straight and fast succession is much more fun as depicted by Homer Simpson who goes through them in 10 seconds 

Kubler-Ross' Phases of Grief


----------



## dexstrose (Sep 19, 2012)

I guess I'm the only one who is thinking about going on the list to purchase. To me, its like the 5d III's red headed step sister that looks decent and has a nice rack. I would be happy with it. ;D 

Coming from my great workhorse 10d, and still using it to make great pictures for my myself, family, friends, and for work (company events, newspaper stringer). I think this will be a great upgrade for me, especially in the low light area and wifi. I can't afford the 5d mIII at $3000. But I can do the 6d. If there is another daily deal on the 5d mIII, I might consider.


----------



## revup67 (Sep 20, 2012)

What really sucks is they flaunt some of the features that should have EASILY been included on the 5D Mark III. I went out and bought that separate GPS since I do a lot of hiking for $279. They could have included the wireless feature as they do with the 6D and most of all, sure no one in their right mind that would buy a 5D would use a popup flash however the 7D has the pop up that allows IR for the 580 EXII (and others). Why these 3 key features were not on the 5D MK III is plain greediness. The infamous Red Line has spread and beginning to show across my forehead when I think about this stuff. Hmmh.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 20, 2012)

dilbert said:


> So their goal is not just designing and building the camera but also including parts and materials that allow it to meet a specific price point. Would, for example, you trade the GPS+WiFi for a body that was half magnesium alloy and half polycarbonate instead of no GPS/Wifi and full magnesium alloy body?



Well, I certainly would (60d user ) - actually I really don't think it matters much of the top of a camera body is not metal, if it takes a hit on the lcd it's time a for a trip to the service anyway.

However integrating wifi/gps certainly doesn't drive costs up significantly, these are cent-circuits built into billions of mobile phones. It's much more about marketing (a "pro" camera doesn't have gps) and not putting all eggs into one basket, or there wouldn't be any features left for the 6d and the 5d4.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 20, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > So their goal is not just designing and building the camera but also including parts and materials that allow it to meet a specific price point. Would, for example, you trade the GPS+WiFi for a body that was half magnesium alloy and half polycarbonate instead of no GPS/Wifi and full magnesium alloy body?
> ...



It's a different sort of mentality though.

Canon gives certain features to lower models and higher-end users say: WTF?

Canon cuts certain features from lower-end models and their users say: WTF?

I prefer the Nikon way of differentiating D600 and D800. There are reasons to buy a D800, but at the same time the D600 has no serious flaw or deal-breaker. And no one with a D800 will say WTF? when seeing the D600.


----------



## K-amps (Sep 20, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



+1

Like before the 5d3 was announced, I asked why doesn't Canon make SDK's for integration with smart phone and Tablets... now they have with the 6D, I like that feature, but it is not in the almost 2x priced 5D3 released just months before.... WTF !


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 20, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



_IF_ this -3 EV AF thing actually works well....

_AND_

_IF_ I were a 5D3/1Dx user....

_THEN_

_I_ would surely say WTF.


----------



## floex712 (Sep 21, 2012)

zrz2005101 said:


> Don't really think any pro would and I'm starting to abandon ship after 15years of Canon :'(



I have decided that if Canon doesn't "fix" this by January, which is when I plan on purchasing the Nikon D600, I am gone, I have already made the decision to jump ship. I learned on a Nikon FG 35mm Film and when I switched to digital in Feb 2011, I got a Canon because of cost and my Canon 60D has been a trooper through and through. High ISO isn't it's best feature but it performs superbly for the work I do. Looks like I am going back to Nikon.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 21, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Albi86 said:
> ...



Why? I don't give a crap anything about the 6D if I'm a 1DX owner. The 6D can't go anywhere near the 1DX. I've never missed focus once with the 1DX, in the worst lighting conditions possible, so paper specs mean absolutely nothing to me. I guess I'm happy enough with my gear that I'm not always looking at other cameras wishing mine had that feature, etc. So yes, I'm a 1DX/5D3 user and if the -3EV thing actually works well on the 6D, who cares? Not me.


----------



## surfbum (Sep 21, 2012)

I think they have done remarkably!

Canon has succeeded in matching the marketing and product strategy of one of the biggest companies in the world and will now surely share in the same level of success.

The 6D is canons equivalent to the universally adored - 'Windows Vista'


----------



## K-amps (Sep 21, 2012)

surfbum said:


> I think they have done remarkably!
> 
> Canon has succeeded in matching the marketing and product strategy of one of the biggest companies in the world and will now surely share in the same level of success.
> 
> The 6D is canons equivalent to the universally adored - 'Windows Vista'



;D ;D ;D


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 21, 2012)

surfbum said:


> I think they have done remarkably!
> 
> Canon has succeeded in matching the marketing and product strategy of one of the biggest companies in the world and will now surely share in the same level of success.
> 
> The 6D is canons equivalent to the universally adored - 'Windows Vista'



Exactly! Nice example! 

It's one stupidly expensive thing that you buy but you don't actually want to, because you know from the beginning that it sucks, that it's not a real 64 bit and it's just a temporary accomodation, and you wonder what is the real upgrade from XP after all.


----------



## revup67 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dilbert..I get your point but the convenience of having the GPS and Infrared built in outweighs putting extra devices on the hot shoe, adding more weight and remembering to bring the gear along.


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 24, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Why? I don't give a crap anything about the 6D if I'm a 1DX owner. The 6D can't go anywhere near the 1DX. I've never missed focus once with the 1DX, in the worst lighting conditions possible, so paper specs mean absolutely nothing to me. I guess I'm happy enough with my gear that I'm not always looking at other cameras wishing mine had that feature, etc. So yes, I'm a 1DX/5D3 user and if the -3EV thing actually works well on the 6D, who cares? Not me.



+1

In my opinion the 6D is positioned as a kind of 5D Mark II with some extra features to attract people upgrading from crop to full-frame, but without the funds to purchase a 5D Mark III or 1D-X. Those using the latter two cameras will find little in the 6D attracting them to purchase it. Those who really needed GPS bit the bullet already and purchased a GPS add-on. Dilbert's point about the amount of plastic in a body is a very valid one, so why would I want GPS inside my 1D-X or 5D Mark III?


----------



## chadders (Sep 24, 2012)

revup67 said:


> What really sucks is they flaunt some of the features that should have EASILY been included on the 5D Mark III. I went out and bought that separate GPS since I do a lot of hiking for $279. They could have included the wireless feature as they do with the 6D



Come off it! If they had done all that you and others would have been grumbling about "all the plastic" in your 5D III's. Either that or the price would have been even higher. Some of this whinging about the 6D is beginning to sound like sour grapes.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 24, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Albi86 said:
> ...



Spoken like a true Software Developer!


----------

